# Solution: For Diy Background How To Make It Perfect!



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

WANT TO GE YOUR BACKGROUND PERFECT ON YOUR TANK BUT IT DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT STILL POSSIBLY NOT BRIGHT ENOUGH?​
Things you will need:

1) Clear thick rolled Tape...

2) A Sock

3) Laminated background...

4) A Small Bowl of water...

5) A 1 dollar Squeegee...


DIRECTIONS:

First your going to want to do is (if your tank is accessible from the back) take your bowl of water and wet your sock.. 

Second your going to want to genially squeeze access water from your sock
and wipe your hole back of your tank.

Next your going to want to begin to align your background starting from the top of the tank then tape one side after getting it on flat (HINT: Its Easier when you take your heater and filter of the back of the tank so u can apply it on even).

Step four, your going to pull your background tight on the top side of the tank you did not tape then begin to use your squeegee to smear the air from the top down by using several motions of stroking the background(MAINLY STROKING DOWN WOULD WORK) NOTE: u may want to excessively look at the inside of the tank to see what has to be done from there.

Step five! After getting all the air out you want to tape the center don't pull the center.

Step 6, Pull the bottom out with a little bit of force then tap it

NOW YOU AR DONE  ENJOY YOUR BACKGROUND!

NOTE: you may have to squeegee it again for a few spots not unless u like your plants on your background to look a bit more live with dead spots.


----------

